# most powerfull ga16det



## xtchld (Feb 22, 2005)

hi, im from australia, and i have finally rebuilt my engine with all forged internal parts, ported head and all, also with a gt28 turbo running 25psi.

currently what i believe to be the most powerful in australia with [email protected] at 10psi, i made [email protected] find the engine loves timing and fuel

im wondering what the most powerful ga16det's over there make

thanks you

chris


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may05/evil_twin/images/eviltwin1.jpg

wes is making atleast 252 whp (maybe more now?)

maybe my conversions are off but isnt 245kw equal to about 330hp @ wheels?
darn metric system


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

245 kw @ wheels?
What tranny are they using?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

xtchld said:


> hi, im from australia, and i have finally rebuilt my engine with all forged internal parts, ported head and all, also with a gt28 turbo running 25psi.
> 
> currently what i believe to be the most powerful in australia with [email protected] at 10psi, i made [email protected] find the engine loves timing and fuel
> 
> ...


Wouldn't 25PSI be way out of the efficency range for a gt28 turbo?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i want to know what MAF and fuel set up, along with a dyno chart please.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

If I remember correctly the conversion is:.... KW ÷ 0.746 = HP

So in this case...

160 kw = 210 hp

245kw would be 328.41 hp


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

myoung said:


> If I remember correctly the conversion is:.... KW ÷ 0.746 = HP
> 
> So in this case...
> 
> ...


1hp=0.735kw
1kw=1.35hp 
so 160kw=217hp
and 245kw=333hp if he could ever reach them


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a GT28R won't flow 328whp worth of power out of the GA16 iirc....

GT28RS should, but I don't see the gt28R doing it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That would be the most powerful GA16 that I know of. My car makes 252hp 219wtq at 14 PSI on a stock bottom end. 

Details of the the setup?

The 10PSI numbers seem pretty close to what I think they would be... This of course depends on what exhaust housing he is using on the GT28R. 

I agree the car likes timing, under full boost my car is right around 22-24 degrees of timing and it is very happy there.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Thats stock cr Wes?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mauricio Ayala (May 19, 2005)

ok i think chemukeee or what ever is the nick have some kind of envy. nice try from australia and, it can be done that power in Ga16 is only to put the engine at the limit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mauricio Ayala said:


> ok i think chemukeee or what ever is the nick have some kind of envy. nice try from australia and, it can be done that power in Ga16 is only to put the engine at the limit.


there's no envy here. If you're gonna accuse me of something at least look at my screenname and type it correctly 

a GT28R will not flow 328whp especially not on a GA16DE.

SR20's can't get that much power out of a GT28R, so a GA16 won't either.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

velardejose said:


> Thats stock cr Wes?
> Thanks in advance


On my car yes....


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I AM green with envy...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Odds are this guy won't ever come back... If I had a dime for.....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Odds are this guy won't ever come back... If I had a dime for.....


I hope he does, I would like to see some details for sure! I have a bunch of questions I would like answered as it may help us resolve some build issues!


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

They seem to be having fun down there:
http://top10.n12turbo.com/
Peace


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> I hope he does, I would like to see some details for sure! I have a bunch of questions I would like answered as it may help us resolve some build issues!


no kidding... I've spent some time in the past on some of the forums for the NZ and Aussie Nissan owners, so nice cars and extremly knowledable people... You just have to take some time to get some of the lingo down...and the whole KW vs HP

psst,,, still driving my car everyday.. well at least to work and back daily..


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

wes said:


> I hope he does, I would like to see some details for sure! I have a bunch of questions I would like answered as it may help us resolve some build issues!


he is a member of forum.pulsar.org.au
he runs a greddy emanage and 370cc injectors....i think
hes name in the forum is xtchld
the best GA16DE-T in au is someone's Siq Rik


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

370cc injectors won't even support 328whp


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> 370cc injectors won't even support 328whp


wouldn't that barely hold 250whp.. correct me if i am wrong, but i thought that is why wes switched to 50lb injector cuz it was gettin close to maxin out the injectors


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

4 bar fuel pressure on 370s is good for maybe 280-290whp max......but not any 320.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

But he hasn't told us what he is doing for fuel so lets not assume 370's.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tolis said:


> he is a member of forum.pulsar.org.au
> he runs a greddy emanage and 370cc injectors....i think
> hes name in the forum is xtchld
> the best GA16DE-T in au is someone's Siq Rik



welp, I'm too lazy to go there and read up on his setup, but assuming he really is making 328whp, it's not on a GT28R, and it's not on 370cc injectors, lol.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xtchld said:


> ga16det completed
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


http://forum.pulsar.org.au/showthread.php?t=17053&highlight=ga16det


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

from my reading, he is puttin out 160kw of power... I have searched the forum left and right and the only thing i can find with the much is a jdm 200sx, with a sr20det.. By reading these posts, i can't imagine him having more than the 160kw cuz he doesn't seem to be overly knowledgeable or at least not as knowledge as some of our turbo guru's. I will still give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he knows what he is talkin bout. Hopefully he can enlighten us.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

okay, an S14 T28 isn't a GT28R, so that nixes that. He's running 370cc injectors, ain't no 328whp capability there. 

2.5" exhaust=no 328whp with a t28........spaghetti manifold? aka. ghetto rigged not well engineered or built.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> okay, an S14 T28 isn't a GT28R, so that nixes that. He's running 370cc injectors, ain't no 328whp capability there.
> 
> 2.5" exhaust=no 328whp with a t28........spaghetti manifold? aka. ghetto rigged not well engineered or built.


Go back and search guys, he apparently now has 550CC injectors... Setup is VERY built, copper head gasket, o ringed head, pistons and rods, custom head bolts. It sounds as if the motor is built for it and he is apparently going to be posting dyno charts soon.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I look forward to it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tolis said:


> he is a member of forum.pulsar.org.au
> he runs a greddy emanage and 370cc injectors....i think
> hes name in the forum is xtchld
> the best GA16DE-T in au is someone's Siq Rik


siq rik came here and lied about the power he was making. We quickly pointed out the holes in his story and he seems to have went away! 

I registered on the pulasr forums to check out more GA16 turbo cars. Quite a few of them over there...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im really kind of interested. I did some searching yesterday and didn't find much. It would be kind of awesome for another ga to be more powerful, as it will allow everyone to base their info off of them.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> im really kind of interested. I did some searching yesterday and didn't find much. It would be kind of awesome for another ga to be more powerful, as it will allow everyone to base their info off of them.


If he did in fact make that power there are still things he chose to do that I would not.... Not that what he did is wrong/bad but it is NOT for me. 

Copper head gaskets are not for street cars. He at least O-Ringed the head which is crucial on a copper head gasket. The other crucial parts is install! Get it wrong and it will weap.

I would NOT run 8.0:1 compression, the car does not need it! With the combustion chamber design I would retain factory compression and simply use stronger parts! This would provide a more linear powerband with better overall response, which is what I am after.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

wes said:


> That would be the most powerful GA16 that I know of. My car makes 252hp 219wtq at 14 PSI on a stock bottom end.
> 
> Details of the the setup?
> 
> ...


you have 200hp+ on a non forged engine? GA16DE can hold this??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

fanl said:


> you have 200hp+ on a non forged engine? GA16DE can hold this??


There are 3 documented stock bottom end GA16 cars over 200whp. 212,233, and 252. Yes it can with proper fuel and tuning!


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

wes said:


> There are 3 documented stock bottom end GA16 cars over 200whp. 212,233, and 252. Yes it can with proper fuel and tuning!


OMG !
what amasing engine ! 
Unfortunely i sold mine =[


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

who has the 212whp one?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I believe Aminibad does..


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> who has the 212whp one?


yup that's me. I should be making more than that now since I'm running more boost, just haven't been back to the dyno.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I just got my new daughter board and Nismo regulator. I am going to up the boost and break into the 200+ club this fall. I'll posty my numbers when I get them. FYI I put down 160 @ 8 psi with a poor tune last year. 
-dave


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

That would be the E series 200whp+ club


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

aminidab said:


> yup that's me. I should be making more than that now since I'm running more boost, just haven't been back to the dyno.


Since when are u running 200+ whp? Iwanna know if your engine have chances to broke on a daily drinving.. because a 1.6 engine dont have internals too mutch stronger like a 2.0..

Im just analysing the idea to make a 200whp 1.6 sentra for me =] I dont wanna loose money and broke engines because is too mutch expansive build a nissan on brazil, couse the importation taxes is toooooooo higt.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

funny the thread originator hasn't returned yet....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> funny the thread originator hasn't returned yet....


i was thinkin the same thing.


fanl, if you cant' believe he is making more than 200whp without problems, then you really need to get out or at least read NPM.


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Morning guys, i'd just like to back up XTCHLD by saying his GA is more then capable to push these figures and isn't one to be sneezed at.

This is the latest however since this list of mods he has upgraded the injectors to 550cc's and also the fuel pump to cope. 

_
MECHANICS GA16DE-T 

8.0:1 forged pistons, forged conrods, JWT camshafts, PAR head bolts,
polished head, o-ringed, copper head gasket, blue printed and balanced,
bored and honed

GT28 turbo, ceramic coated manifold, Hybrid FMIC, HKS SSQ BOV,
Apexi airfilter, Greddy catch can, 2.5'' exhaust, HKS fuel regulator,
330hp fuel pump, 375cc injectors, Turbosmart 2 stage, EMS stinger

Phantom Grip LSD, 1030kg pressure plate, 4-puck brass button clutch

Power = [email protected] (standard = 55kw) = 455% increase

BRAKES & SUSPENSION

HISPEC 4-piston calipers, 285mm slotted discs, Topstop strut brace,
custom coil overs

ROLLIN' ON

18'' MK 35 wheels with 215/35/18 tyres


BODYWORK

custom emerald candy green, custom Topstage front lip, X-racing side skirts,
custom Topstage rear pods, sunroof, meshed front bar

AUDIO & VISUAL

front: Pioneer 6.5'' 2-ways with Fusion fes-20 tweeters
rear: Pioneer 6.5'' 3-ways
roof: Pioneer Satellites
boot: DUB625 6.5'' 3-ways

Pioneer DVD-P700
Pioneer KEH-P8015
Pioneer 12 CD stacker, 

1 x XMS 10.4'' flip monitor
2 x Necvox 5.6'' monitors
2 x Multimedia 7'' monitors

2 x DUB200 12'' subwoofers
1 x DUB8001 1x400WRMS amplifier
1 x Boschmann 4x50WRMS amplifier
1 x O2 OX-9460 4x140WRMS amplifier
1 x Intersys 1.0 farid capacitor


INTERIOR

tan leather trim, re-shaped rear seats, tan plush pile carpet, tan headlining,
Issota gear knob, Autometer boost guage, Autometer air/fuel guage


ILLUMINATION

engine bay: 3 x 8'' green neons
roof: 4 x DARAV green laser neons
floor: 2 x 12'' green neons
2 x 8'' green neons
Undercar: 2 x 26'' green neons
2 x 48'' green neons
boot: 2 x 8'' green neons
1 x 12'' green neon
body: green parker lights
green side indicators
green rear recessed lights


well i guess thats most of it. hope u all like the pics

chris_


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a GT28R will not make 328whp. Especially with 8:1 compression on a GA16, and with 2.5" exhaust.

what boost setting was that claimed at anyways?


----------



## xtchld (Feb 22, 2005)

IM BACK!!

for some reason, when a reply is posted on this site, it doesnt notify me thru my email, so i lost track of what was being said? wierd.

yes that is all the mods made, but with the addition of the bigger fuel setup...

ok..story is....the turbo i checked out and was a gt28rs....i bought it second hand, but after putting down the numbers, i got it checked out to see if it was something different....

next, i had the greddy emanage comnputer, but soon found the limitation of the unit. i have then switched to a EMS to control the whole car which will also give me capability of nitrous.

on 6 psi, i was amased to see [email protected] i dont know how the tuner got it, but i saw it, then he got [email protected] on 10psi.....

then i started having heating problems, but i wanted to run higher boost, and i flicked the two stage controller to 25psi......

if u dont believe me, that is fine...i will get the dyno sheet for you. just be patient, as im renovating now, so everything is boxed up. probably easier and faster for me to just get it redynoed, so i myt do that asap.

im running 8.0:1 compression cause my plan was to use more timing. i know when the bottom end was stock, i was running 0degrees timing to avoid pinging on hot days on 10psi. but my plan was to run more timing then stock, and from memory (dont quote me on this ill check it out when i get redynoed) its running like 33degrees timing at one point in the rev range.ill check it out

in regards to transmission, just the newer clutch and pressure plate and the phantom grip lsd. when i got the lsd fitted, the installer said that the gears lok similar to that of a sr20de gearbox....he never said same, but cause he makes gear sets for them, he said "very similar or same" (he never took them out of my gear box to compare)

but i know how to drive a car if i dont want to blow a gear box. u just take of easy and dont change gears fast. i have never broken a box. but in respect, i am getting a syncr set made up within the next few months along with billet driveshafts. 

i dont care if no one belives me until i bring the dyno sheet, i dont mind, and its fair until i do show u one, i was just stating what figures i got. 

chris


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

OKAY! Now it makes sense  

GT28RS is quite different from a GT28R !!! Make sure you make that clear in the future


----------



## xtchld (Feb 22, 2005)

by the way. im runnig a copper head gasket to ensure it doesnt leak.
and i oringed the block..not the head. when u do the head, from my experiance, the head can still warp. but the block is stronger and therefore less chance of it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I just wonder how far you could have gotten on the stock motor had it been running right. As stated I am on the stock bottom end and have ran 16 PSI on my car without issues. This is on 8 degrees of base timing which is the stock setting.


----------



## xtchld (Feb 22, 2005)

to be ihnest, i dont know if anyone has opened up a ga16 and rebuilt one, but the pistons are designed well, and are strong, but i wouldnt say they are capapble of more than say [email protected] not for very long that means. the rods are ok, but again, everyfactory part has their flaws.

the crank on the other hand, is extremeley well designed and strong. a guy here in sydney from PAR parts (who custom makes rods, gears and cranks and prodominatley sells to the usa says he could manufacture a crank for me, but it would not be worth the cost considering how strong the fasctory unit is.

the engine i rebuilt had only done 40000km any way, so it was all rpetty much brand new and in good condition.

i would have to say the standard bearings would be the weakest point of the engine bottom end


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

xtchld said:


> to be ihnest, i dont know if anyone has opened up a ga16 and rebuilt one, but the pistons are designed well, and are strong, but i wouldnt say they are capapble of more than say [email protected] not for very long that means. the rods are ok, but again, everyfactory part has their flaws.
> 
> the crank on the other hand, is extremeley well designed and strong. a guy here in sydney from PAR parts (who custom makes rods, gears and cranks and prodominatley sells to the usa says he could manufacture a crank for me, but it would not be worth the cost considering how strong the fasctory unit is.
> 
> ...


uhm. How familiar are you with the engine?

You realize that 2 members of this forum have withstood well over 200whp for quite a long time on stock pistons? The GA16 pistons are quite strong in stock form. Ring lands are low, and it seems to be pretty detonation tolerant..........

It takes smart tuning to be safe...you could blow an engine with forged 6:1 pistons that wasn't tuned well.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

xtchld said:


> to be ihnest, i dont know if anyone has opened up a ga16 and rebuilt one, but the pistons are designed well, and are strong, but i wouldnt say they are capapble of more than say [email protected] not for very long that means. the rods are ok, but again, everyfactory part has their flaws.
> 
> the crank on the other hand, is extremeley well designed and strong. a guy here in sydney from PAR parts (who custom makes rods, gears and cranks and prodominatley sells to the usa says he could manufacture a crank for me, but it would not be worth the cost considering how strong the fasctory unit is.
> 
> ...



Well actually we have opened them up! The stock bottom end is VERy strong. As Mike pointed out there are a few people here that have made WELL over 200 WHp for quite a long time! My car has been boosted for over 2 years with two different turbo's. The only issue I ever had was a head gasket that unseated, this was because the car leaned out due to a maxxed out MAF. Once that issue was resolved the car has been pretty damn solid. The car also had 83,000 miles when it was first turboed. 

I suspect the motor can support more power than what I am curently making on it, however I have not yet pushed the envelope as I am enjoying it where it is right now. Hell given the curb weight of my car it has a 8.9:1 power to weight ratio. It moves pretty damn good! I plan on doing some more road racing and drag racing with the car set up as is before I push the boost higher than where it was at the 252 dyno.


----------



## xtchld (Feb 22, 2005)

please dont get me wrong..im not saying they are not designed well or anything like that. and im not saying u cant have over 200hp.....im just talking about reliability...i know if u tune them right they will be fine, but im just saying, in my belief, that when the car came stock with about [email protected], when u push over 150kw @wheels, ur likely to start affecting the internals in a negative way.

of course u can run more with right tuning, but in my opinion, reliability becomes an issue.

as u said in ur post, u dont want to push the envelope trying to get more power. what i was tryingt o say in my other post (and it obviously didnt sound that way) is that the standard setup is strong, but if u want more power then 200, u start having to worry about the strength. thats wat im trying to convey.

whereas with forged internals, the only prob i have deciding whether or not to add more boost or put a bigger turbo, is the strength of the gear box and drive shafts.

im not tryig to make enemies here. just trying to give my opinion.
with all motors, even the sr20det. makes approx [email protected] stock. when u start making 100% more power to ariund the 240kw mark, u run into reliability issues. hence the same for the ga16's. they came with approx [email protected], but when u ppush over 150kw's, ur talking adding over 150% more power then what it was designed to do. maybe they can withstand it with the right tuning, but its obvious it was built for excessive amounts...

thats just the way i see it. hence i rebuilt my bottom end.

chris


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I totally understand what you mean, but honestly I think all you have is an opinion on the matter. What proof do you have that the engine is unreliable at those power levels with proper tuning? Not only can the GA handle it but the SR can handle much more than what you suggested. Granted I fully understand your point about being able to blow up a car at only 3 PSI witha crappy tune... But honestly I KNOW there are some cars here that throw the unreliable over 200WHP theory right out the window! 

I have found the key to be fuel and MAF. Everyone pushing the limits on the 240 MAF is on the ragged edge, whereas as soon as I switched to the Cobra MAF and larger injectors the car just keeps getting faster the more I turn it up.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xtchld said:


> please dont get me wrong..im not saying they are not designed well or anything like that. and im not saying u cant have over 200hp.....im just talking about reliability...


My car has been over the 200whp mark for almost 3 years, with absolutly no problems what-so-ever. and I drove it to work tonight


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

xtchld said:


> please dont get me wrong..im not saying they are not designed well or anything like that. and im not saying u cant have over 200hp.....im just talking about reliability



I don't think you're reading what we're telling you.

We're telling you, at least 2 members here, alone, have run 200+whp perfectly reliably for a long period of time.

I appreciate your opinion, but right now it's not backed by any facts!


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

> whereas with forged internals, the only prob i have deciding whether or not to add more boost or put a bigger turbo, is the strength of the gear box and drive shafts.


Thats why I asked about the tranny you are using 
Peace


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am continually surprised by our gearbox! It seems stout as hell. I have quite a few drag strip passes on it with some BIG slicks... 1.8X 60' times and while I do not speed shift I do not granny shift. Car just begs for more. It has been fine autocrosssing as well. We will have to see how it holds up to road racing later this year and in to next.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

With that amount of power maybe a 4wd system could be the next step to transfer all that horses to the ground


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

velardejose said:


> With that amount of power maybe a 4wd system could be the next step to transfer all that horses to the ground


Or big ass slicks....


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Slicks would be the way to go for a drag event, but not suitable for a daily drivin stoplight encounter


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

velardejose said:


> Slicks would be the way to go for a drag event, but not suitable for a daily drivin stoplight encounter



I agree, but get this. My car will not break the tires loose in second even at 13 PSI. With the LSD it just hooks and goes. First is a different story, but second just rips.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xtchld, it might benefit you if you read the project 200sx 1.6t and the evil twin on www.nissanperformancemag.com . wes's and myoungs cars are the ones on there. Both have been boosted as they stated at high levels withouth problems for years now. Your theories are great, but they end at theories as others have stated. Aminabal (stephen) is another member with a ga16 boosting over 200whp and none of them have problems, as each one is properly maintained and the fuel/maf setup is optimal.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> I agree, but get this. My car will not break the tires loose in second even at 13 PSI. With the LSD it just hooks and goes. First is a different story, but second just rips.



that's strange. you're making considerably more power than I am, but at around 5000rpm in 2nd gear my car breaks loose the heavy 17s I'm running. Doesn't do it all the time, but it's done it at least 2 dozen times in the past 2 weeks......and I don't floor it all that much.

(and yes, both tires, not peg leg haha)

btw I'm at 10psi on the GT28R


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

do you guys cry when you get gas for your turbo powered GA16?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> do you guys cry when you get gas for your turbo powered GA16?


No why? You can drive a Turbo powered car all day long and get the same MPG as a Non-Turbo Car..


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

myoung said:


> No why? You can drive a Turbo powered car all day long and get the same MPG as a Non-Turbo Car..


Really? SWEET! Bye Bye to my N/A car plans!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> that's strange. you're making considerably more power than I am, but at around 5000rpm in 2nd gear my car breaks loose the heavy 17s I'm running. Doesn't do it all the time, but it's done it at least 2 dozen times in the past 2 weeks......and I don't floor it all that much.
> 
> (and yes, both tires, not peg leg haha)
> 
> btw I'm at 10psi on the GT28R


That is the difference, my car makes boost in a very linear fashion, as a result I do not slam into a wall of boost, it just progressively builds. For instance the car makes 7 PSI by about 3000 rpms and by 4000 rpms it is making a full 14 PSI. Couple that with the JGY LSD and wide sticky toyo's and it is a recipe for traction!


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I get it (that traction thing I mean)
I personally found that in a turbo car mileage is boost dependant
Thicker air calls for more gas 
I sometimes cry when getting gas, but most of the time I smile imagining how and when to burn it
Peace


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> That is the difference, my car makes boost in a very linear fashion, as a result I do not slam into a wall of boost, it just progressively builds. For instance the car makes 7 PSI by about 3000 rpms and by 4000 rpms it is making a full 14 PSI. Couple that with the JGY LSD and wide sticky toyo's and it is a recipe for traction!


Wes, I'm talking about a GT28R on my QG. I am at full 10psi at or before 3000rpm.........but at 5k it breaks the tires loose. 

my 17s are heavy and i have lousy heavy tires too...so I really don't know what the deal is,


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Wes, I'm talking about a GT28R on my QG. I am at full 10psi at or before 3000rpm.........but at 5k it breaks the tires loose.
> 
> my 17s are heavy and i have lousy heavy tires too...so I really don't know what the deal is,


I realize that. Must suck to not have traction...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> Really? SWEET! Bye Bye to my N/A car plans!!


Of course that changes when you kick in the boost...  

But you can daily drive without boosting..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> I realize that. Must suck to not have traction...



bleh, i've got more weight to carry around than you anyways, it's no drag car haha.


----------



## xtchld (Feb 22, 2005)

so what do peoople there in the states do for transmissions?

like i said prior, i was gonna get a custom syncro set fabricated with billet drive shafts, but i also hear that the gearbox from the sr16ve from japan fits straight up and is lsd from factory with stronger gear sets.

i have the phantom grip lsd, but ive heard good and bad from them..are there any other alternatives?

do they make off the shelf billet drive shafts there?

also, have any other turbo boys or girls fitted the JWT cams to the engine after the conversion to see power gains? i fitted mine straiught away when i rebuilt it, so i never got a chance to compare results. but the idle is very lumpy and the car loves to rev past 8000rpm....so if anyone has fitted them afterwards, did u get the same results or siilar to that of the NPM projuect 200sx?


thanks
chris


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I don't think you're reading what we're telling you.
> 
> We're telling you, at least 2 members here, alone, have run 200+whp perfectly reliably for a long period of time.
> 
> I appreciate your opinion, but right now it's not backed by any facts!



2  members isnt anything to brag about to be honest..............................


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

Howdy people.
I seen Chris' car in flesh with the old setup and the new (full rebuild) and it is very well built. Not only is it powerful, it's fully decked out with a massive stereo, rims, paint and bodykit (if that's your thing). Chris and his brother are very accomplished car builders down here.

Chimmike,
Down here in Australia we have several suppliers of Garrett turbos (locally made and imported from the states), so a bit gets lost in translation (like "disco potato" is a bad drug flashback to me) we have several trims, styles and names for the T28. Chris' turbo on his car is an upgrade unit for the S15 Silvia (now an S15 is capable of making 225rwkw{290ish rwhp} with bolt ons at 18 -20psi) so Chris' turbo although heading towards the end of it's range, would be capable of flowing such figures easyily.
Bare with us, we may get the terminolgy wrong, but we ain't lying (excluding the notorious Sikriks effort).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yah, I run the GT28R turbo in my QG18DE. I know it can't flow any 328whp. The GT28RS most certainly can though..... Big difference in turbine wheels on those turbos.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

xtchld said:


> so what do peoople there in the states do for transmissions?
> 
> like i said prior, i was gonna get a custom syncro set fabricated with billet drive shafts, but i also hear that the gearbox from the sr16ve from japan fits straight up and is lsd from factory with stronger gear sets.
> 
> ...



Well as of yet the tranny is not an issue. I use red-line shock proof gear oil, the JWT dual sprung PP and stage 1 disc, along with teh PG style LSD. I have launched the car VERY hard on slicks WITHOUT issue. I will further test it's longevity on the road course though so we will see. Thus far it has been able to hold the power. 

The SR16 tranny is not a direct bolt on as it mates to the SR series of motors. There is however an N13 that came with a VLSD gearbox that bolts to the 1.6. I cannot figure out if it came with a GA16 or CA18... Nismo also make s adiff. for that transmission.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 2  members isnt anything to brag about to be honest..............................



Actually yes it is. It PROVES that a car that Mike and JWT built and a car that I built myself are both able to make over 200 WHP reliably. Because your car took a dump because it had issues IMHO lends NOTHING to the facts at hand....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Actually yes it is. It PROVES that a car that Mike and JWT built and a car that I built myself are both able to make over 200 WHP reliably. Because your car took a dump because it had issues IMHO lends NOTHING to the facts at hand....



is your car daily driven?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is your car daily driven?


No it isn't. The point is that I am 100% SURE that I COULD daily drive my car as is. In fact if my car holds with how it is driven I firmly believe that it proves it can withstand the rigors of daily driving. My car leaves the garage to pretty much see boost. Whereas daily driving involves a lot less boosting and more real world normal driving, which my car does without issue.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

...i wont get into it. but good luck with yalls projects


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ...i wont get into it. but good luck with yalls projects


Probably a good thing.... and thanks!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is your car daily driven?


Mine is and it's making over 200WHP.


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

Transmission wise, i'm trying to convience XTCHLD he needs a prep'd auto for what he wants to do.


----------



## xtchld (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah..im stilld eciding whether its worth converting to an auto...just for drags mainly, and the fact hat my brass buttin is extremely heavy on the foot.

when my larger turbo goes on, having the auto will also take away much of the wheelspin i guess

has anyone ever fitted nos to the ga16? as im planning on doing it in one month or so. prob just a 50hp shot to begin with.

chris


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> Actually yes it is. It PROVES that a car that Mike and JWT built and a car that I built myself .


Last I looked JWT did your fuel managment/ECU programming as well


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Last I looked JWT did your fuel managment/ECU programming as well


Yes of course they did. Please do not take that the wrong way Mike. I meant that because other hands were involved with yours did not mean your car was a fluke...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> Yes of course they did. Please do not take that the wrong way Mike. I meant that because other hands were involved with yours did not mean your car was a fluke...


Other hands are always involved, unless you make every part in your garage


----------

